# Water collecting under soffet



## ccoates (Mar 14, 2011)

The bottom edge of my roof slightly overhangs the gutter for proper drainage. I have noticed rain water dripping to the deck from behind the gutter. Upon investigation I find that water is collecting in the inner edge on the front face between the soffit and the gutter. I am unable to determine exactly where, but the whole lip of where the soffit rests is full of water. When looking up on the roof the only problem I notice is that the very front edge of the shingles, on this whole section of roof is slightly curved upwards. I believe that this is preventing water from draining correctly. The edge of the roof is high enough that I suspect that it is higher than the upper edge of the flashing under the shingles. Again, I suspect that this allowing water to get under the flashing and therefore get into the soffit space.
I am looking to see if my theory about my problem makes sense and see if there are any suggestions as to how to correct this.
Thanks
Chris


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 14, 2011)

Can you post a pic of this area?


----------



## kok328 (Mar 15, 2011)

I've got the same problem but, the cause is a little different.
For me, the shingle does not overhang far enough to reach the gutter and where ever there is a gutter nail, it drips onto the nail and runs behind the gutter.
Your problem sounds like it could be the cause of shingles going bad and/or ice damming.  If the water does not roll off the shingles but, backs up into the shingles and gets behind the drip edge then the water will exit between the fascia and the gutter.  At a minimum, you'll need to replace the curled up shingles.


----------



## joecaption (Mar 17, 2011)

A simple fix is to just bend a piece of coil stock, slide it under the first row of shingles and have it lay inside of the gutter.


----------



## appdoc (Apr 13, 2011)

I've a simular prob & was thinking along the lines of joecaption said. Now I think I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## Rock16 (Apr 14, 2011)

Install drip edge.


----------

